# 1.9 TDI ????



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi, looking for some opinions and advice on this engine please,the van I'm looking at is an ahorn camp 612 coachbuilt, I'm wondering if this engine is "up to it" do you think it doesn't have enough power ? last thing I want is to be crawling up hills! do any of you own a MH with this engine ? Thanks asabrush


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi asabrush

We drove an identical van over the Alps to Italy three years ago and I can confirm that it isn't quick progress - but it is steady. :roll: 

However, it did get us there all in one piece and without any problems. If you're prepared to take your time and keep to the slow lane on hills you won't have a problem. If you're in a bit of a hurry though you'll have raw nerve ends before too long. It's a shame that the lack of performance isn't matched by the appropriate fuel economy or we may have been more forgiving.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

If it's the Fiat you're talking about, it's not the most lively engine I've ever had. As I'm in no hurry it doesn't bother me most of the time, but I do hold up the traffic. Of course on long journeys I'm towing a trailer, but even with my panel van on it's own a bigger engine would be nice sometimes.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We had the FIAT 1.9 tdi if that is the one that you mean. It was under an autoroller on a 3.5 ton chassis and loaded close to that for most of the time.
It would fade on hills but ok if you stayed with the lorries. Ours took us down to the south of spain, austria and many points in between including a fair bit of climbing through the Alps. I did have to watch the water temperature needle on prolonged climbs.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Had one on a Sundance 500. As others have said it was a bit weak on hills but did us fine 90K miles with no hassle


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*1.9Tdi*

Had a Peugeot 1.9TDI pulling an Autosleeper Pollensa.
We went up and down the Alps a couple of times which meant a lot of up and down the gears. It was reliable but steady, we found cruising was a steady 60>65 mph and no last minute overtaking.

Steve


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks everyone,some hard thinking to do!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

From my experance with Vans not M/H's the 1.9 is slightly better than the later 2.0Hdi that replaced it.


Richard...


----------

